# Northeast Ohio Area Muskie Guides?



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Are there any reputable muskie guides in northeast Ohio? Specifically, I'm looking to plan a trip to Leesville or West Branch with a few relatives and it's not something any of us have ever done.

Is Bob Tomasko guiding anymore? I saw the Outdoors Ohio show with D'arcy Egan and Joe Thomas and it piqued our interest.

Lastly, is it wise to fish muskie this time of year? I know nothing of their seasonal habits, but was always under the impression that they are most active in the heat of the summer.

Thanks for the help and good fishin'

Joe


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yeah i saw that episode. not sure about tomasko guiding...i would go to sto.com and ask darcy...


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> but was always under the impression that they are most active in the heat of the summer.



They are active during the heat of the summer, but with Ohio summers they have a hard time recovering after being caught and many fish die.

As the water starts to cool fishing should really pick up as they will "put on the feed bag" in preparation for winter.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

The closest guide to NE Ohio (that I know of) is Danny Wade. I believe he primarily guides on Salt Fork, Leesville and maybe Clear Fork. 

You can also try Tom Dietz if your intrested in fishing Caesar Creek or Clear Fork.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

Good Fishin'


----------

